# G60 W/M question



## garytightpants (Jun 14, 2010)

I posed this to the G60 forum, but i figured i might get a good response here too

So lately I've been doing a lot of research and reading up on various aspects of the G60 and forced induction engines in general, I stumbled on this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5429166-non-intercooled-g60-with-watermeth&highlight=g60 and it got me thinking about W/M. I feel like I have a pretty good of how/why it works. Being separated from car for a while now, I spend most of my time brainstorming and was thinking I would pose a question to you guys. 
If someone were to run a G60 without an intercooler and use W/M to cool the charge, in theory, using my engine as an example(Fueling is a BBM rising rate FPR, 30# injectors, BBM stage 4 chip, also has 268/260 cam, 65mm pulley and RSR outlet.), 
where would be the best placement of the nozzles, and what would be the proper size?

I was thinking that there are mainly 3 different options for placement, 








(ignore my old,hacked together setup, the pic is just for demonstration purposes)

I personally think that #2 would be a good spot for the injector(s).

I was also thinking that something similar to this Throttle Body setup that USRT sells could possibly work(spot #1 obv.) 

I was also curious id pre-compression at #3 is even a viable option?

Or would something like this Direct Port kit from USRT be the best route given the circumstances/parameters?

I'm just looking for information and constructive input, so I don't really care if this thread turns into a general discussion of W/M setups on G60 (I'm actually kind of hoping it does), and if you've got em, post pics of W/M on G60's


----------

